# Car spray paints for exterior wood?



## pren (23 Nov 2009)

Hi.

I've got a wee job to do involving wooden letters that need to be painted and are destined for a life outdoors. The letters are made from ext ply and need to be painted red. To save time, I was looking to spray them using aerosol cans as opposed to hand painting them. 

I was thinking of using some spray primer from Halfords followed by some car spray paint and possibly some clear car lacquer. 

Any reason why this is a dumb idea (wouldn't be the first time :roll: :lol: )? The paint is obviously intended for outdoor use but would it work with the ply when it is intended for use on metal? I guess as long as there is a solid coat of primer>paint>lacquer then it would seal the wood from rain?


----------



## mailee (23 Nov 2009)

I would doubt that the paint would be ok for wood. Aerosols contain cellulose paint and this doesn't flex too well. If on the other hand you were to use 2K car paint then it should be fine as this flexes far more, not to mention covers much better too. If you do decide to go down the aerosol route the sealer/primer coat must be perfect as cellulose will show up any imperfections. TBH it will take a hell of a lot of aerosol primer to cover and fill the wood and it will probably cost a fortune. HTH. :wink:


----------



## pren (24 Nov 2009)

Hi Mailee.

Thanks for that. I've not hear of 2k before, but a quick google mentions alot about it being a paint that is mixed with a hardener and a thinner. Is this the stuff? 

If so, do you happen to know if it comes in a pre-mixed, aerosol form? Also, does 2k require a primer?

Thanks for the help! :-D


----------



## mailee (24 Nov 2009)

Hello Bryn. No it does not come in aerosol I am afraid. You can buy it pre mixed or to mix yourself. It would be best with it's own primer as it is thick. You will also need an air fed mask to spray it too I am afraid. Only other way I can see to accomplish what you want is to hand prime/paint the letters. You would be able to use the acrylic/cellulose aerosol if you hand painted a thick primer on and then sand it down with wet n dry. Failing this have you thought about using sanding sealer? A few coats should fill and seal the wood after which you can again use wet n dry. Alternatively you could use a good quality car body filler as your base which will cover any defects. HTH. :wink:


----------



## pren (24 Nov 2009)

Hi, thanks for that (again :lol: )

Please forgive me for sounding thick, but I just want to make sure I've got the basics nailed down.

When you said "_Aerosols contain cellulose paint and this doesn't flex too well._" does this mean that as wood expands and contracts with moisture, the movement would crack a cellulose paint? If so, then are you saying that providing I can get a good enough coverage of primer/sanding sealer this would prevent the wood movement and therefore make cellulose paints a viable option?

The letters are made from 18mm ply and are around 40mm 'thick' (picture a letter written with a 40mm wide pen nib) if that has any bearing. 

I've been told that a flawless finish isn't vital as the letters won't be seen close-up. Weather proofing is my main priority. A previous job for the same person was completed using acrylic artist paints and covered with 3 coats of yachet varnish. It worked well but took a long time. I'm not dead-set on using car paints, it's just the first thing that came to me as regards exterior spray paints. I'm open to other suggestions.

Thankyou very much for your help! really appreciated!


----------



## mailee (25 Nov 2009)

I think for what you want Bryn you would be better to paint the letters with something like the Humbrol type of paints by hand. You would stil have to prime them but it would cover much better and also be flexible enough for what you want. As long as the letters are well sealed the weather should not affect them for a few years. If the finish is no worry then I would take this route. HTH. :wink:


----------



## pren (25 Nov 2009)

Hi.

By Humbrol, do you mean the enamel paint? I'd not actually considered that for this project. I've used enamels in the past for interior projects and got on quite well with them. 

I've been looking at Plasticote spray paints and their suitability for exterior use. I've used them indoors but not for outdoor projects. I'd really appreciate your thoughts on this before I go ahead and start painting, if that's ok?

I've not had much experience of painting weather proof items. If it was something that was going outside my house, I'd be more inclined to experiment and see what worked. As it's for a friends school, I really want to make sure I've got it right first time - hence all the questions! :roll: :lol: I've got a crazy nightmare of the paint just dissolving in the first week and the whole thing rotting!  :lol: 

Thankyou again for your time!


----------



## mailee (26 Nov 2009)

Hi Bryn, Yes the Plasticote paints would be fine for what you need. Like any paint on outdoor pieces it will need replacing from time to time but will stand up to the slight movement from the wood. Do make sure all of the wood is covered with the paint though. HTH. :wink:


----------



## studders (26 Nov 2009)

Most Car aerosols round these parts seem to be acrylic these days. So might well be OK for use on wood. Had to paint (using acrylic) a plastic door mirror casing which flexed quite a bit when fitting but there was no crazing or peeling visible. Quite a lot of peeps paint chrimbo decorations etc. using the gold and silver acrylics.


----------



## pren (27 Nov 2009)

Hi guys. Thanks for the help!


So just to recap (for my own benefit and for that of anyone following in my footsteps):

- cellulose paints are out because they don't like to flex with the wood.

- Acrylic/Plasticote sprays are fine as long as all the wood is covered. 

- cover the wood throughly with sanding sealer > primer > main coat to prevent water ingress.


Right! I think that's me sorted! 8) 

Thanks again! :-D


----------



## Boatfixer (27 Nov 2009)

Did a rush repair to the bow of a racing dinghy a year or so ago - no time to paint it properly but I did have a tin of plasticote spray of a matching colour to the rest of the boat. I gave the job a quick spray over to make it look better until there was time to do the job properly. After a year of hard sailing the plasicote spray is the best looking paint on the boat and the owner wants to know if I can do the whole boat in it! So yes, it's fine to use outdoors..... (But I'm still not painting a whole boat with spray cans!)


----------



## pren (27 Nov 2009)

Wow! :shock: 

Do you happen to remember what flavour of Plasticote it was? They do a wide range (metal, enamel, high-heat ...) The one I'm looking at is their 'super' range that is good for outdoors. 

Makes me feel more confident in the product, anyway!


----------

